# Recording des Outputs



## DarkManX (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm, das alle Sounds, etc. aufnimmt, die auf dem PC abgespielt werden - egal mit welchem Programm (WinAmp, irgend ein Spiel, InternetBrowser, usw.). Einfach alles was aus den Boxen rauskommt. Mit einem Mic wäre die Quali einfach zu schlecht...
Hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich meine und könnt mir helfen.

Frohes Fest
dmx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Dezember 2005)

Du kannst doch in Windows als Aufnahmequelle den "Stereo-Mix" einstellen, dann solltest Du alles kriegen was Dir auch in die Ohren geschleudert wird.


----------



## DarkManX (27. Dezember 2005)

THX hab hingekommen.

mfg
dmx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Dezember 2005)

Dann denk bitte auch daran den Thread als erledigt zu markieren.


----------

